# Accéder à son Mac



## UnAm (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

dites, je crois savoir qu'il existe une application pour accéder au contenu du Mac via l'iPad en WiFi, mais je ne trouve plus le nom! :/
Une appli qui permet de lire le contenu (musique, format quicktime, etc) du Mac donc.

Sauf erreur de ma part, je vous en remercie par avance!


----------



## arbaot (22 Décembre 2010)

air video / zumo cast


----------



## UnAm (24 Décembre 2010)

Merci ;-)


----------

